# Do you think anyone has secretly lusted after you?



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

It's a bit of a comforting thought that maybe some woman found me attractive--even sexy--but I never knew it.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

I am sure they have not.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Ha, no. I don't know what kind of perversion that would take.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hell no.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Lol. No.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

When i was 20 a 15 year old girl did and also in high school a girl told me that her friend liked me both of them were not my type


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

There may have been two or three women who liked me, but I don't know if that means they lusted after me.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No. They were really open about that and it was gross and awkward if I didn't like the person back.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> I am sure they have not.


They have....I have....


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Hell no.


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

minimized said:


> Hell no.


Love the George Costanza quote in your sig


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

A while back, yes. I didn't realize it until someone else told me.


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeap! And right before you get married they all come our the woodwork


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I seriously, seriously doubt it. Maybe if you count old creepy dudes.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

not unless i've ever met any girls who had ridiculously low standards for attraction.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Secretly? Prob not.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes. Just last week my coworker told me that after I left a pink haired gal came into the shop and was asking about me referring to me as "cute"


----------



## pacasio1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, but 95% of the time, is not mutual


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Probably the guy that stands outside of my back garden, with a set of binoculars. Idk for sure though.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

no, i'm homely


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Lust is a big word, so No.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

You're all so wrong. People have had unspeakable thoughts about you. Think about all the people you've lusted after? Think about all the doubts they might have. WHAAAAA


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes. Well people have admitted it, so I don't know if I can say they secretly did.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

How would I know if it's a secret? Like... someone who didn't tell me, but didn't hide his lusting very well?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I would doubt it.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Considering I have encountered probably hundreds of thousands of people in my life on the street or anywhere else, probably yes.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I very much doubt it, but who knows.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, some girl stood uncomfortably close to me today while I was waiting for the train. It probably meant nothing but I'm in need of a confidence boost so I'll just assume she wanted me.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Possibly an old creepy boss i had once. Other than that...god no. I have never caught anyone secretly looking at me twice.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

If how I looked in pictures is how I looked to other people then no way.


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

probably offline said:


> How would I know if it's a secret? Like... someone who didn't tell me, but didn't hide his lusting very well?


Ha, I was just waiting for someone to say this. You're quite the analytical type. 

To answer your question: I suppose so. A suspicion you had that someone wanted you, but a suspicion you couldn't quite substantiate.

I never had any such suspicion, at least not in the last 20 years. I just relish the thought that maybe some woman looked at me lustfully at some point but I never knew it.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

LawfulStupid said:


> Ha, no. I don't know what kind of perversion that would take.


Considering that some people lust after clowns, the odds aren't bad.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes. Too bad I was always too chicken to take advantage of it.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Everyone thirsts after me.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

no......it's against the law to like me and not tell me............


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes I once modelled for playdude


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes, they don't keep the secret.



Callsign said:


>


These pictures are quite creepy. I should have known better than to come into this thread at this time of night. I might have nightmares, now.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Thousands.


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

It's hard to say. I am not an expert in reading others' mind (I can't do it at all and don't know that much about body language), so I'm not sure whether anyone has secretly lusted after me because, you know, it should have done "secretly"


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Probably like 90% of the women on this website have lol.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

you spend your life wishing you were lusted after, but the minute you find out someone does, you get freaked out and turned off.

screw it. i don't give a rodent's behind anymoar.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

back in HS, lol...


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Haha, that's a good one. Nope, don't think so.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Yep. And my girlfriend hates it when they do  (we joke about it though)


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

bad baby said:


> you spend your life wishing you were lusted after, but the minute you find out someone does, you get freaked out and turned off.


I think I'd be intrigued. I'd want to know what the hell they found appealing.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

LawfulStupid said:


> I think I'd be intrigued. I'd want to know what the hell they found appealing.


i don't think i could ever be intrigued by someone with such bad taste as to find any appeal in me.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

bad baby said:


> i don't think i could ever be intrigued by someone with such bad taste as to find any appeal in me.


 oh.. :blank

And if you have nothing to do with them otherwise, it's very moot to me. It does little for my ego.


----------



## Ruthy17 (Apr 15, 2015)

I know a few guys from school liked me and some creepy ugly lad from the year below me. I had to tell my brother to warn him to leave me alone.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

No.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

yes but usually are perverts, i don't like men like that anyways


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

DarrellLicht said:


> oh.. :blank
> 
> And if you have nothing to do with them otherwise, it's very moot to me. It does little for my ego.


it's only good if it's mutual. even their bad taste becomes kind of endearing then.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Attractive or unattractive, if someone found me appealing I'd definitely be interested in that person.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Thinking about all the women I've lusted after or rather women I've been interested in there has to be some right? Out of all the thousands upon thousands of women? It also depends on what you mean by "lusted after"? Do they think about having you in their bed or do they just think about possibly kissing or holding you or something like that? I think hundreds maybe even thousands have had some kind of thought about me like that but I don't know about lately.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I know some have. Both guys and girls. A couple girls at my last job got really touchy with me a lot. Sometimes even grabbing and spanking my a** as I walked by them. It was embarrassing because I didn't know how to react to it, but I kinda liked it.

I was often groped by customers when I worked there too. It wasn't un common to get touched inappropriately not only by men, but women too.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

im pretty sure they're some out there that wants to kidnap me.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> im pretty sure they're some out there that wants to kidnap me.


----------

